# Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 27 Maio 2008



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 19:51)

Seguimento especial da situação meteorologica prevista para os próximos dias. 












Segundo o IM:



> *5ª Feira, 22 de Maio de 2008 *
> 
> Regiões do Norte e Centro:
> Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes a partir da tarde e que será forte no Minho, Douro e Beira Litoral a partir da noite.
> ...


Fonte: www.meteo.pt

---------
*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.*


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Não quero que interpretem isto como desejo de um mal alheio, mas a verdade é que já tinha saudades de um seguimento especial!

Por aqui, Arroja - Odivelas, o dia 22 redeu até ao momento, bem mais do que o previsto. Vou com 11mm acumulados desde as 0h.
De manhã choveu de forma fraca mas persistente entre as 9h e as 12h.
Mas foi a partir das 17h45 que o dia ganhou mais animação. Os periodos de chuva têm caído de forma intensa por aqui 

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de OSO, embora tenha aumentando de intensidade nos últimos minutos.
A temperatura está amena nos 17,6ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Mai 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa Tarde,hj foi um dia mt chuvoso ja rendeu 9.0 mm de precipitacao 
A Humidade esta nos 99 %,e a pressao 1013.3hPA.
Vento moderado a forte. Vindo de Oeste.


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

O Instituto de Meteorologia tem neste momento quase todo o país em alerta amarelo (menos o Algarve).






Imagem de Satélite das 19h (a amarelo nuvens baixas e a branco nuvens altas como por exemplo as de desenvolvimento vertical comulunimbus):





Precipitação no Minho e Douro Litoral:


----------



## Turista (22 Mai 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Que venha a bela da trovoada!!


Será desta que vou tirar umas belas fotos? (ou não...)
A ver vamos...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Eu até agora levo 10,5mm de precipitação
Estou com 16,9ºC


Parece então que o nosso amigo IM decidiu alargar os alertas a todos os distritos do continente, com excepção do Algarve, devido sobretudo á Chuva, que por vezes poderá ser forte

Estes distritos possuem todos o Alerta Amarelo

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os Distritos de *Viana do Castelo*, *Braga*, *Porto*, *Vila Real*, *Bragança* e *Viseu*, a valer de hoje, pelas *19:00* até amanhã ás *09:59*

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os Distritos de *Aveiro*, *Guarda*, *Coimbra*, *Castelo Branco* e *Leiria*, a valer de amanhã, pelas *00:00* até amanhã pelas *11:59*

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os Distritos de *Santarém*, *Lisboa* e *Setubal*, a valer de amanhã pelas *03:00* até amanhã pelas *14:59*

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os Distritos de *Portalegre*, *Évora* e *Beja*, a valer de amanhã pelas *09:00 *até amanhã pelas *19:59*

Ilustrando






*EDIT:* Ups... parece que o Rog já colocou algo parecido......

Aqui parece haver agora uma maior beneficiação do Centro e do Minho:







Para as regiões do *litoral Norte* e *Centro* o freemeteo prevê alguma trovoada para estes dias...
Será desta??


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui começou há pouco a chover novamente de forma fraca a moderada, a temperatura é de 13,3ºC. As nuvens baixas e a temperatura relativamente baixa dão uma sensação bem outonal a este dia. Levo 5,8 mm.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mai 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

boas

vamos lá ver o que nos reserva estes próximos dias.  Já tinha saudades de alguma  instabilidade.














pessoal maquinas prontas, baterias carregadas e toca a fotografar ou filmar, para os malucos  dos dados, toca a registar.

abraços


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mai 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

POr aqui choveu o dia todo, ja levo 26.7mm desde as 0h !
A temperatura está nos 16.4ºC !
Pressao: 1010.9hpa !
Humidade: 95% !
Sé falta mesmo a trovoada !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

O Algarve está de fora, são mesmo maus , será que o Algarve não tem direito a alerta amarelo


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Pena não termos tido uns bons 15 dias de calor antes deste episódio. E é pena que não seja a depressão térmica que nos costuma aparecer para as trovoadas serem mais espectaculares... Quem puder que disfrute já que cá em baixo não deve acontecer nada de especial...


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Melgaço

22 mm registados hoje. 76mm desde o dia 1. Irei ultrapassar quase os 100mm...


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Olhos no desenvolvimento que já se está a dar no mar e vai aumentar e entrar de madrugada na zona centro incuindo lisboa e setubal e sim tem trovoadas 18,1ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Mai 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Maio 2008*

Boa noite! A tal instabilidade já se faz sentir! Aproxima se molho!


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

seguimento especial , por aqui tem chovido bem na ultima hora, vento fraco, sigo com 18.5C


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Última imagem de satélite: (23h)


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

O GFS na run das 18h volta a insistir em precipitação muito forte para o fim do dia de amanhã na região Sul do país, em linha com a run das 12h.






Precipitação Forte no Minho e Douro Litoral na última hora disponível no site do IM:


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por este andar vou ter a minima mais alta do ano, ainda vou com 18,4ºC   a festa está a nescer ao largo...mas a maior está por nascer para amanha no sul


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Por este andar vou ter a minima mais alta do ano, ainda vou com 18,4ºC   a festa está a nescer ao largo...mas a maior está por nascer para amanha no sul



 o vento muda para oeste apanhamos logo um choque calorifico 

Espero bem que a temperatura se mantenha talvez dê para alguma festa electrica...por aqui 17.1ºC.


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2008 às 07:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia!

Ontem não caiu mais nada que desse para elevar a quantidade de 10,5mm de precipitação, pelo que me fiquei por aí

Durante esta madrugada os aguaceiros não foram nada de especial... apenas fracos/moderados e dispersos... que apenas renderam 2,0mm

A minima foi mais baixa do que esperava... e foi de 13,4ºC

Neste momento tenho 14,2ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1011 hPa (chegou aos 1010 hPa durante a noite)


Mais uma vez, o IM alterou um pouco os alertas...

Estão 9 Distritos do Continente em Alerta Amarelo ainda devido á chuva, que poderá ser forte

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os distritos de *Guarda*, *Castelo Branco*, *Santarém*, *Lisboa *e *Setubal* a valer de hoje, pelas *06:00* até hoje, pelas *14:59*

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os distritos de *Évora*, *Beja *e *Faro*, a valer de hoje, pelas *09:00 *até hoje, pelas *19:59*

Ilustrando...






Imagem de satélite mais recente...


----------



## storm (23 Mai 2008 às 08:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas,
Por volta das 3h/4h caiu bastante chuva, acompanhada com vento (pelo que ouvi teve a chover 15 minutos sem parar, de resto)

Que venha lá a chuva e depois venha algum calor.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2008 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento fraco sigo com 17ºC


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia!

Epá, passou e continua a passar, tudo ao lado de Lisboa. 
Desde as 0h tenho apenas 2,2mm.

A minima hoje foi de 13,5ºC.

Por agora 16,6ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Precipitção segundo o GFS para hoje ao fim da tarde:





Imagem de satélite das 10h15





Imagem de satélite das 9h, para uma melhor ideia do tipo de nuvens (a amarelo nuvens baixas)


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom Dia

por aqui choveu bem durante a noite com chuva moderada acompanhada de algum vento moderado..e agora durante a manha tem estado a cair uma chuva fraca com o vento muito fraco..

Rog onde ves essas imagens de satélite com as nuvens baixas e as altas???


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bons dias!

Vamos ver o que este evento nos reserva, se bem que aqui para Coimbra tem sido "mais do mesmo". Ontem à noite houve alguns periodos de chuva moderada... hoje não caiu praticamente nada! Quanto a trovoadas absolutamente nada a registar!


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas,

Ontem de manhã estive em Braga, à tarde Porto e Aveiro, hoje vou estar pelas Beiras, à tarde em Viseu. Nestes dias céu muito nublado, alguma chuva pontualmente moderada a forte mas não passei por nada de especial ou prejudicial. 

E muito muito verde na paisagem, nalgumas pequenas estradas os fenos quase parecem querem invadir as bermas e estradas. 
Trovoada nada, para já apenas na Galiza.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui entre as 3:30 e as 4:30 foi um autentico dilúvio registei só nessa hora 22,2mm tendo o rate mm/Hr chegado a ser de 88,9mm  A estrada não se via parecia um rio e a agua galgava o passeio...No total desde as 0H já levo 29,5mm e neste momento chove...a mínima foi de 15,3ºC mas a esta hora estão apenas 15,4ºC, 97%HR, 1011hpa, rajada máxima de 24,8km/h (2:49)


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Aqui entre as 3:30 e as 4:30 foi um autentico dilúvio registei só nessa hora 22,2mm tendo o rate mm/Hr chegado a ser de 88,9mm  A estrada não se via parecia um rio e a agua galgava o passeio...No total desde as 0H já levo 29,5mm e neste momento chove...a mínima foi de 15,3ºC mas a esta hora estão apenas 15,4ºC, 97%HR, 1011hpa, rajada máxima de 24,8km/h (2:49)



A verdadeira sina de setúbal... levar com dilúvios, e vamos ver se não vem aí mais um, pelo menos fico com essa ideia com esta imagem de satélite:






A zona assinalada praticamente triplicou na última meia hora e parece estar a dirigir-se para a península de Setúbal, ou ligeiramente mais a sul... Veremos a água que carrega consigo...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mai 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui volta a chover.

*9,2 mm* hoje


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Vince disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem de manhã estive em Braga, à tarde Porto e Aveiro, hoje vou estar pelas Beiras, à tarde em Viseu.



Ena! Parece que temos uma administração omnipresente! Consegue estar em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo! 

Já agora e com o tempo assim nunca é demais desejar ao Vince e a todos os que andam a deslocar-se por aí com condições adversas de tempo, uma boa viagem e a todos os que estão a conduzir muita cautela!


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Xii brutal estou a ver ele a desenvolver deve atingir de Setubal para baixo...continua a chuva não é nada do outro mundo mas é pegadinha e vou com 30,6mm


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

aqui continuo a ver "passar navios" 
Só uma chuvinha fraca mais nada....QUERO ANIMAÇÃO!!! Porque vão todas para Setúbal??


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

É o tal rebentamento que se esperava hoje durante o dia para afectar de tarde com força o Alentejo e segundo esta saída do GFS o Algarve mas não sei se ira tão abaixo!!agora é olhar para o satélite e radar...mas que monstro que está ali a formar a SW 
Chuva fraca agora...15,6ºC, 97%HR os mesmos 30,6mm


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> mas que monstro que está ali a formar a SW



O ritmo de crescimento parece estar a abrandar, mas mete respeito! talvez 30 a 45 minutos até ele entrar no território...


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



vitamos disse:


> O ritmo de crescimento parece estar a abrandar, mas mete respeito! talvez 30 a 45 minutos até ele entrar no território...



Temo é que o grande se vá esfumando e chegue aqui com apenas muita chuva e as novas células que vão rebentar e uma já rebentou como serão mais perto da costa é por isso que o Alentejo e quem sabe Algarve irão levar com a força toda 
Chove mais agora...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

deve de ir chover bem aqui por vendas novas..


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia
O céu está encoberto, o vento está fraco e continua a chuva fraca


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

fui agora ao site da Meteo parece que ja a trovoadas para o baixo alentejo..alguém confirma??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu encontra-se encoberto e chove moderadamente

É pena é que a célula que se esta a formar na costa,vá para setubal, o que é pouco provável atingir esta zona

Abraços!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2008 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> fui agora ao site da Meteo parece que ja a trovoadas para o baixo alentejo..alguém confirma??




É verdade para o distrito de Évora e Beja já registo de descargas


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Chuva moderada aqui agora...*31,6mm* desde as 0h
15,7ºC, 98%HR


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



> É verdade para o distrito de Évora e Beja já registo de descargas



isso quer dizer que vamos ter uma tarde com algumas descargas atmosféricas em alguns locais..


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Parece noite


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Pois por aqui... apenas a chuva fraca nos brindou esta manha... levo apenas 3,5mm...

Neste momento estou com 16,6ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a *1012 hPa*

Apenas céu encoberto...


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

boas tardes por aqui dia muito cinzento ainda nao se registou qualquer precipitação, temperatura actual 17ºc onde a minima foi de 11.8ºc


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Imagem e estimativa de precipitação por satélite:






Fonte:Eumetsat





Fonte:Eumetsat


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui já chove há 5 minutos...ainda não é com muita força...esperemos que as trovoadas cheguem cá


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mai 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Então e eu não tenho direito a chuva .... só os alentejanos ...

Supostamente deveria ser mais ou menos por esta hora que deveria começar a chover de forma mais intensa aqui no Algarve ... mas parece que apenas o Alentejo é que vai ver precipitação que me parece que tem sido bastante intensa no litoral alentejano ali pros lados de Sines !!!


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Acaba de cair aqui um fortissimo aguaceiro... assustei-me até com o barulho e só quendo fui à janela percebi que era chuva! Uma autêntica cortina de água  E tão depressa começou como acabou (menos de 1 minuto). Gostava de ter medido o rate! Dava para levar o champoo e tomar um bom duche


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Então e eu não tenho direito a chuva .... só os alentejanos ...
> 
> Supostamente deveria ser mais ou menos por esta hora que deveria começar a chover de forma mais intensa aqui no Algarve ... mas parece que apenas o Alentejo é que vai ver precipitação que me parece que tem sido bastante intensa no litoral alentejano ali pros lados de Sines !!!



Aqui em Lagoa já chove!!!
Deve chegar ao Sotavento mais tarde...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



> Acaba de cair aqui um fortissimo aguaceiro... assustei-me até com o barulho e só quendo fui à janela percebi que era chuva! Uma autêntica cortina de água  E tão depressa começou como acabou (menos de 1 minuto). Gostava de ter medido o rate! Dava para levar o champoo e tomar um bom duche





por aqui ate ja não chove muito..so chuva fraca 

parece que a chuva ta toda no baixo alentejo


----------



## redragon (23 Mai 2008 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

por aqui trovoada ainda nada, mas em contraponto a chuva essa tem sido muito abundante desde as 12h. e parece-me que n vai ficar por aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Regime de chuva, por vezes moderada, desde algumas horas.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui parou a chuva mas agora sim vejo nuvens de trovoada :up: Acumulados desde as 0h *33,7mm* de chuva...15,8ºC, 95%HR, 1011hpa


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Miguel no radar do Meteo nao aparece mais precipitação a vir do lado do mar..

hoo será que se vão formar umas nuvens de trovoada??


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Miguel no radar do Meteo nao aparece mais precipitação a vir do lado do mar..
> 
> hoo será que se vão formar umas nuvens de trovoada??




Sim agora podem nascer células isoladas de trovoada aquela que fotografei tem todo o aspecto de ser uma e não vem de Oeste já estão a vir de NW  a ver se o radar começa a detectar alguma coisa  a vir de NW porque a festa grande vai toda no Alentejo e Algarve agora é esperar que rebentem algumas células pequenas se não caput acabou por hoje e amanha a mais...


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Sim agora podem nascer células isoladas de trovoada aquela que fotografei tem todo o aspecto de ser uma e não vem de Oeste já estão a vir de NW  a ver se o radar começa a detectar alguma coisa  a vir de NW porque a festa grande vai toda no Alentejo e Algarve agora é esperar que rebentem algumas células pequenas se não caput acabou por hoje e amanha a mais...



É realmente curioso a limpeza que parece estar a ocorrer no radar... Ora se o céu não está a limpar (o que também acontece por aqui) estamos essencialmente com nuvens baixas... mas em principio hoje já não haverá grande coisa a registar na zona norte e centro e daqui a pouco parece que também no sul tudo irá acalmar...


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Nesta animação de satélite já dá para ver o que falei aqui na zona de setubal a vir de NO um desenvolvimento rapido...que aqui não deu em nada o que podia ter dado passou no mar...16,0ºC,96%HR

http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/msg_s.htm


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui, céu nublado, algum vento e nem pinga , será que o Sotavento não terá direito a nada, é sempre em Setúbal, irrra


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, céu nublado, algum vento e nem pinga , será que o Sotavento não terá direito a nada, é sempre em Setúbal, irrra



Daqui a nada já tas aqui a postar que chove bem


----------



## Levante (23 Mai 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

ah pois, já começou finalmente a pingar... o satélite nao engana... e o preto que vai desde SW no mar até N (nem se vê a serra) também nao!  vamos ver a intensidade, que neste preciso momento já é moderada e as células mais pequenas que se formaram a SW a sul de S. Vicente se trazem algum barulho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Levante disse:


> ah pois, já começou finalmente a pingar... o satélite nao engana... e o preto que vai desde SW no mar até N (nem se vê a serra) também nao!  vamos ver a intensidade, que neste preciso momento já é moderada e as células mais pequenas que se formaram a SW a sul de S. Vicente se trazem algum barulho...



Boas vizinho Levante agora chove com mais intensidade , eu aqui a protestar começou logo a chover, este Maio está é fraquito em termos de trovoada.


----------



## Levante (23 Mai 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

faltou calor durante o mês pra haver umas bombazinhas boas agora...  vamos ver se nas proximas horas se forma uma ou outra menina aqui a SW, é a unica esperança  chuva essa parece q tá pra durar umas boas horinhas  Belo timing, ontem a esta hora tava um dia de verão na Ilha do Farol, os UV tao em fogo, assim como a minha testa...


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui o céu começa a ficar pouco nublado... por hoje está finda a animação. Mas um fim de semana instável se aproxima! E como vou estar ausente até segunda desejo a todos vocês um óptimo fim de semana!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

isto ta fraco hoje não deve d ir haver trovoadas ...

pode ser que apareça alguma surpresa..


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A não ser que houvesse surpresas não previstas pelos modelos à partida hoje não seriam de esperar trovoadas intensas.

Há alguns excelentes ingredientes, mas faltam outros muito importantes.
Mapas para as 12 e 18Z


*Bons ingredientes:*

Divergência








Convergência (linhas vermelhas)
Apenas razoável até agora, melhoraria muito agora ao longo da tarde no sotavento e baixo alentejo mas as outras condições deterioram-se. 






Windshear (Deep Layer Shear 0-6k)  (linhas pretas contínuas)
Valores excelentes mas sozinho não não faz a festa.





Humidade relativa aos 700Hpa
Bom apenas até agora, agora está a piorar à excepção do extremo SE do país.






*Maus:*

Temperatura aos 500hPa. O ar frio em altitude não penetrou para sul na zona mais favorável. As bolhas de ar frio são sempre mais espectaculares quando nos aparecem de SW e não as de NW menos isoladas com menores gradientes em relação ao ar circundante.





CAPE
Cape muito reduzido, atmosfera não muito instável e com tendência a estabilizar ainda mais.






Temperatura aos 2M
O ar mais frio a avançar ao longo do dia para a superficie e as nuvens a não deixaram aquecer muito.






A haver trovoadas mais intensas teoricamente seria apenas no extremo SE do país.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Enfim não foi nada mau por aqui rendeu 33,7mm 
Amanha tenho mais fé para as trovoadas...18,7ºC, 81%HR


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mai 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

V.R.S.A

Bem, por aqui tambem chove mas nada que se compare com a região da serra algarvia que ate assusta do negro que passa por lá...

Mas segundo as imagens de satelite e radar, a precipitaçao esta a seguir á risca o contorno da linha costeira Algarvia...

Espero por mais e melhor e nao este tempo londrino aqui no Sotavento...

Como disseste e bem vince falta mais ingredientes...

Chove Moderado agora!!


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2008 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> isto ta fraco hoje ...



Estará fraco por aí, mas um pouco mais a sul( no Baixo Alentejo ) a precipitação entre as 14 e 15 horas foi imensa :em Beja e na Amareleja 12,8 e 12,4 respectivamente.
Por aqui está fraco (ausência de precipitações ) desde as 8 da manhã.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

POr aqui chove com alguma intensidade desde as 15h50
Já deu para molhar bem....trovoada é que nada....


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde... Não choveu mais e o céu está a abrir...... agora, muito cumulus no céu

Estou com 18,6ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 6,4 km/h


O IM reduziu mais os Alertas, lançando, agora e apenas alerta amarelo para 2 Distrritos do Sul
Lembro que há pouco, os Alertas prolongavam-se até cerca de metade do território

Situação actual:

O alerta amarelo de: *"Chuva, por vezes forte"*, para os Distritos de *Beja* e *Faro*, a valer de hoje, pelas *09:00 *até hoje, pelas *19:59* (este alerta ainda é o de hoje de manhã)


Parece então que agora que, para os próximos dias... beneficiam mais o Norte, e uma pontinha do Sul...






A imagem de satelite mais recente...






Com excepção das células do Algarve e Alentejo, nada de mais surpreendente para estes lados... apenas umas célulazitas no Altlantico...


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mai 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas !
Por aqui o dia de ontem rendeu 34,5mm !
Hoje choveu mais forte de manha mas depois nada de especial, só alguns aguaceiros fracos... desde as 0h, 4,8mm !
Temperatura actual: 17,2ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressao: 1007.4hpa

E trovoadas ? Nada vezes nada !


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

é notorio o desenvolvimento vertical a Este de mim temperatura ainda a subir e tenho agora a máxima com 19,4ºC
amanha é que vai ser a bombar trovoada...:P


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

bem pelo que vi no radar ainda houve umas trovodas por ai..

no baixo alentejo e algarve..

mas festa e toda em Espanha, a Este de Beja


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Céu nublado e 14,7ºC. Alguns aguaceiros fracos esta tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: 13,0ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Como é que vocês querem trovoada se não há calor ??


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A máxima foi de 19,4ºC...
Agora vou com 18,7ºC, 65%HR, 1010hpa, 0,0km/h e 33,7mm acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## psm (23 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde 
Eu estou bem frustado com este acontecimento, com pouca chuva, tanto no estoril como na assafora.
Setubal este ano está em ALTA a nivel de precipitações


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Como é que vocês querem trovoada se não há calor ??



Amanha vamos as ter e não vai tar calor pelo contrario...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Amanha vamos as ter e não vai tar calor pelo contrario...



Acredita espero que tenhas toda a razão  estou contigo


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Como é que vocês querem trovoada se não há calor ??



Já uma vez ouvi um trovão no meio de um intenso aguaceiro de neve


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Dan disse:


> Já uma vez ouvi um trovão no meio de um intenso aguaceiro de neve



Sim Dan tambem ocorrem trovadas no Altantico Norte durante o Inverno onde faz um frio de rachar...mas só ocorrem se houver uma potente frente fria ou então uma oclusa


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Dan disse:


> Já uma vez ouvi um trovão no meio de um intenso aguaceiro de neve


E eu já tive uma aventura dessas este ano que ainda está bem presente na minha memória


Aqui a norte de Lisboa, e à semelhança do Gilmet e do psm, não registei qualquer precipitação relevante. Apenas 3,7mm desde as 0h.
Setubal é que está sempre a bombar!

Foto de hoje às 15:15 na praia do Guincho:


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim Dan tambem ocorrem trovadas no Altantico Norte durante o Inverno onde faz um frio de rachar...mas só ocorrem se houver uma potente frente fria ou então uma oclusa



Foi uma pequena brincadeira  

Claro que quanto mais calor mais e melhores são as trovoadas.

Este ano, por aqui, têm sido muito poucas 

13,6ºC e começa novamente a chover.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Dan disse:


> Foi uma pequena brincadeira
> 
> Claro que quanto mais calor mais e melhores são as trovoadas.
> 
> ...



Eu percebi  

Por aqui 16.5ºC registei 3 mm ao todo.


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Dan disse:


> Já uma vez ouvi um trovão no meio de um intenso aguaceiro de neve



no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, por aqui nevou e fez alguns trovões (com clarões de relâmpagos)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Uau! Que bela foto André...

Aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 19,6ºC pelas 16:41

Neste momento a temperatura desce rapidamente, e ja vou com *15,6ºC*
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1011 hPa

Ora então a nossa querida precipitação só se ficou pelos *3,5mm*


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A chuva fraca já parou, mas continua o céu nublado. Registo agora a mínima do dia com 12,9ºC.  

Boa foto André


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Máximo Hoje:  21.3 ºC (17:15) 

Houve precipitação durante a noite e manhã. Hoje o "penico" facturou 13,4 mm


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui pelo extremo norte choveu mais ontem do que hoje. Ontem terminei o dia com 24.8mm e hoje com 12.4mm. O total mensal já vai em 92mm

Temperatura mais baixa do que ontem com um máxima de 17.9ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 12.5ºC, fresco!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Já está a começara arrefecer bem  o vento rodou para noroeste e basta...estou 13.9ºC que é a actual mínima não tarda bato-a.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

tempo que fez hoje por aqui :

05h

Céu muito nublado
Chuva Moderada com vento moderado

10h 

Céu muito nublado
Chuva Moderada com vento fraco


14h

Céu muito nublado 
Chuva Fraca e vento fraco


16h

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas
Vento fraco

19h

Céu quase limpo
Vento fraco

( Não houve trovoadas a registar pelo menos aqui nesta zona )



André a foto ta excelente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia por estas bandas foi de céu encoberto com chuva moderada toda a manhã,á tarde o céu começou a ficar mais limpo.

Estou tristenão houve trovoadas nesta zona,isto é uma injustiça tá uma pessoa toda contente á espera da festa e por fim não houve mas pode ser que amanhã já haja


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

boa noite a todos, depois de um almoço debaixo de intensa chuva, a tarde foi de muito sol, agora ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 15ºC, espero que amanha haja alguma animação


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas, tarde de aguaceiros e nada de trovoada, o grosso da precipitação passou na serra algarvia.

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui choveu de manhã e ao longo da tarde o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais limpo. 
Trovoada = 0

Como é possivel ter chuvido tanto em Setúbal e tão pouco em Lisboa...


Boa foto André

Durante o histórico dia de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 também ouvi 2 ou 3 trovões ao mesmo tempo que nevava. Estava em Coruche...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*




Mário Barros disse:


> Como é que vocês querem trovoada se não há calor ??



Viernes 23 de Mayo de 2008
*Se produce una tendencia al incremento de la inestabilidad en el conjunto de la Península Ibérica, que se extenderá a toda esta en los próximos días.* En concreto, el nuevo episodio de inestabilidad que comienza se origina en un nuevo sector de bajas presiones situado al Oeste de las islas Británicas, que encuentra un bloqueo anticiclónico hacia Escandinavia, de modo que no puede progresar según la evolución habitual de las borrascas atlánticas. *Por el contrario, este sector de inestabilidad, en forma de una depresión fría aislada a todos los niveles, pero con mayor reflejo en capas medias y altas de la troposfera, se va a ir moviendo a partir de hoy hacia la Península Ibérica, provocando de nuevo un episodio tormentoso significativo sobre la Península, *que también podrá acabar afectando a la Comunidad Valenciana, con mayor probabilidad a partir del Domingo o inicios de la semana que viene. Ya hoy se ha formado una baja sobre Galicia, que ya ha causado un aumento significativo de la inestabilidad en el cuadrante Noroeste peninsular. *Pero será a lo largo de las próximas 24 a 48horas cuando la depresión fría aislada a todos los niveles, propiamente dicha, se descuelgue hacia la Península, centrándose ya durante el fin de semana sobre el Noroeste y Oeste peninsular, y quedando bajo su radio de acción toda la península y Baleares.* *Se acompañará de un embolsamiento de aire frío de hasta -25ºC a 5500mts, por lo que la inestabilidad sobre la Península durante el fin de semana y primera mitad de la semana próxima va a ser acusada, con probabilidad de tormentas localmente fuertes, y/o granizadas.*
CEAMET


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Viernes 23 de Mayo de 2008
> *Se produce una tendencia al incremento de la inestabilidad en el conjunto de la Península Ibérica, que se extenderá a toda esta en los próximos días.* En concreto, el nuevo episodio de inestabilidad que comienza se origina en un nuevo sector de bajas presiones situado al Oeste de las islas Británicas, que encuentra un bloqueo anticiclónico hacia Escandinavia, de modo que no puede progresar según la evolución habitual de las borrascas atlánticas. *Por el contrario, este sector de inestabilidad, en forma de una depresión fría aislada a todos los niveles, pero con mayor reflejo en capas medias y altas de la troposfera, se va a ir moviendo a partir de hoy hacia la Península Ibérica, provocando de nuevo un episodio tormentoso significativo sobre la Península, *que también podrá acabar afectando a la Comunidad Valenciana, con mayor probabilidad a partir del Domingo o inicios de la semana que viene. Ya hoy se ha formado una baja sobre Galicia, que ya ha causado un aumento significativo de la inestabilidad en el cuadrante Noroeste peninsular. *Pero será a lo largo de las próximas 24 a 48horas cuando la depresión fría aislada a todos los niveles, propiamente dicha, se descuelgue hacia la Península, centrándose ya durante el fin de semana sobre el Noroeste y Oeste peninsular, y quedando bajo su radio de acción toda la península y Baleares.* *Se acompañará de un embolsamiento de aire frío de hasta -25ºC a 5500mts, por lo que la inestabilidad sobre la Península durante el fin de semana y primera mitad de la semana próxima va a ser acusada, con probabilidad de tormentas localmente fuertes, y/o granizadas.*
> CEAMET



Eu cá estou á espera estou contigo Gerofil espero de facto que os modelos tenham toda a razão tal como tinha Copérnico


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui por São Miguel, neste momento tempo de primavera quase de verão com poucas nuvens e 19,6ºC


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu cá estou á espera estou contigo Gerofil espero de facto que os modelos tenham toda a razão tal como tinha Copérnico




Várias pessoas tentaram directa ou indirectamente explicar-te que não podes olhar apenas para as temperaturas, mais calor era realmente bem vindo nesta situação mas não podes dizer que é por isso é que não houve trovoadas. 

Quase todas as trovoadas que já tivemos este ano (várias em Fevereiro, Abril, etc) foram com temperaturas mais baixas do que as de hoje mesmo sem haver frentes. Não é só a temperatura à superficie que interessa, é o gradiente e tudo o resto. 

Exemplo:
7 de Abril, por volta do meio dia, trovoadas no Alentejo






Temperatura em Beja:  17/18ºC
Temperatura em Évora: 15/16ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Vince disse:


> Várias pessoas tentaram directa ou indirectamente explicar-te que não podes olhar apenas para as temperaturas, mais calor era realmente bem vindo nesta situação mas não podes dizer que é por isso é que não houve trovoadas.
> 
> Quase todas as trovoadas que já tivemos este ano (várias em Fevereiro, Abril, etc) foram com temperaturas mais baixas do que as de hoje mesmo sem haver frentes. Não é só a temperatura à superficie que interessa, é o gradiente e tudo o resto.



Sim tens razão dia 18 de Fevereiro então foi uma noite de "bombas"  mas eu ligo mais as trovoadas ao calor porque pelo que conheço da nossa meteorologia lusitana praticamente 80% são devidas ao grande aquecimento do solo da Peninsula Ibérica e de onde por volta das 14h começam a "rebentar" células tal como ocorreu essencialmente em Setembro do ano passado  daí eu não acreditar muito em trovoadas amanhã  mas é apenas uma opnião  se ocorrerem ocorrem essencialmente no interior e em Espanha com fartura.

E vocês sabem perfeitamente que gosto tanto ou mais de trovoadas como vocês espero que não levem isto a mal (como um agoiro).


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2008 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Obrigado pessoal 
Adoro ver e partilhar fotografias

Bem, por aqui, há pouco, caiu uma aguaceiro fraco que rendeu 0,1mm
Sendo assim termino o dia 23 de Maio com 3,8mm acumulados.

A temperatura minima deu-se agora às 23:59 com 13,2ºC
Hoje não tenho a máxima...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Vince disse:


> Várias pessoas tentaram directa ou indirectamente explicar-te que não podes olhar apenas para as temperaturas, mais calor era realmente bem vindo nesta situação mas não podes dizer que é por isso é que não houve trovoadas.
> 
> Quase todas as trovoadas que já tivemos este ano (várias em Fevereiro, Abril, etc) foram com temperaturas mais baixas do que as de hoje mesmo sem haver frentes. Não é só a temperatura à superficie que interessa, é o gradiente e tudo o resto.
> 
> ...



Mas é estranho agora que está mais calor como Abril e Maio e não tem feito trovoadas aqui no Algarve, desde de Outubro até Março a chuva que ocorreu no Algarve teve sempre convectividade mesmo em Dezembro, Fevereiro e Março, logo não é por causa do calor que ocorre, é um ingrediente mas tem mais uns ingredientes que tudo misturado dão as trovoadas.


----------



## Rog (24 Mai 2008 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*


----------



## Turista (24 Mai 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui por Peniche nada de muito especial a registar.
De manhã ocorreram algumas descargas de água, mas por volta das 13h o sol apareceu e foi espreitando. Aguaceiros só muito pontuais...
Uma vez mais... e para não variar  Trovoada = 0


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2008 às 06:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bons dias:
-O alerta amarelo instala-se agora a Noroeste.
E parece justificar-se, a julgar pela actividade convectiva que se avizinha.







Ainda há meia hora atrás um forte aguaceiro descarregou por aqui,em apenas 3, 4 minutos 4,2mm.
Esta Primavera de todas as chuvas não pára.
Agora, tudo indica  que virá a cereja em cima do bolo ( trovoadas).
Hoje será dia de fotografar os céus.
E amanhã também.
E depois igualmente.
E esta instabilidade "duracel" dura, e dura , e perdura.
Toca a disfrutar...


----------



## psm (24 Mai 2008 às 07:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A nossa depressão que era tão bonita alguns dias atrás (19 de maio), vem agora nos visitar;bem deve ser o NO de portugal que vai ser o mais beneficiado.
Por aqui no estoril há estratos, e a temperatura baixou consideravelmente nesta manhã sem vento.


----------



## storm (24 Mai 2008 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Grande chuvada que está a cair, moderado/forte, já cai a coisa de 5 minutos sem abrandar.

Trovoada aonde andas


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2008 às 10:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Perto das 8h30, caiu uma chuvada com trovoadas


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui chove moderado, desde as 0h ja sigo com 4,8mm !

A temperatura está nos 13,2ºC !

Trovoadas ainda nada, mas tou com esperança que hoje venha qualquer coisa !


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Instabilidade valente


----------



## diogo (24 Mai 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui choveu às 9:30h , mas foi um aguaceiro passageiro sem trovoadas nem granizo.
A mínima foi de 11.8ºC.
Agora: 17.0ºC , 69% HR , 1009hPa (1010.3 na estação do Lidl) , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia! minima de 13,8ºC...neste momento sol com algumas nuvens e 19,5ºC, 53%HR, 1010hpa, agora é o Norte e Centro já a ter as primeiras trovoadas de tarde e noite elas vão vindo mais para baixo e principalmente no litoral...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Mai 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bons dias!  Hj acordei por volta das 6 da manhã com um mega trovão daqueles que abanam mm a casa!Eu digo-vos já que para acordar sou pior que as pedras!Naturalmente levantei-me e abri a persiana...5 segundos dps d ter aberto a persiana uma granizada com boas pedritas a bater, seguido d um aguaceiro muito forte, parecia uma cortina de nevoeiro...Foi um "bom dia" dado pelo S.Pedro e pela Sta. Barbara dos trovoes!ehehehe


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Esta a trovejar... e parece que vem mais o ceu estao negro po lado do mar


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Ouve-se alguns trovões ao longe e está muito escuro para o lado do mar. Por volta das 8 e 30 ouvi um forte trovão seguido de granizo e chuva intensa, seguiram-se mais 2 ou três trovões menos fortes.

Este dia e os próximos prometem aqui para o Norte

Temp actual 14 cº
Vento:21 km/h SW
Descargas eléctricas num raio de 7 a 10 km/ com frequência 3/4 por minuto.


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2008 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

12,2ºC e céu muito nublado. A chuva não deve tardar. 

Mínima de 7,9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom Dia por aqui nada a registar, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos por volta do meio-dia..

agora ta céu muito nublado com algumas abertas..
vento fraco
17ºC 

ja vi no radar do meteo que ja houve trovoadas no Porto


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Já chove, mas com pouca intensidade. 10,8ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui estou praticamente seco!
Apenas 0,6mm desde as 0h.

A Tmin hoje foi de 12,2ºC (fresquinho).

Bem, o Litoral norte está carregado de bombas!
Tirem fotos!


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A Trovoada ainda ta muito a Sul de mim... aqui ainda nada... mas nao deve tardar, estao ali umas nuvens negras a aproximarem-se bem jeitosas !


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> A Trovoada ainda ta muito a Sul de mim... aqui ainda nada... mas nao deve tardar, estao ali umas nuvens negras a aproximarem-se bem jeitosas !



Praticamente tá tudo no mar ou então no Porto


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

 Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

E agora granizo ! 
Só falta mesmo trovoada !


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde!

Segundo relatos de familiares, em Mira-Sintra a minima de hoje foi de 12,4ºC, pelas 6:39

Neste momento tenho *14,7ºC*...
Caem aguaceiros, por vezes fortes... que me renderam hoje, 3,0mm


Trovoada?? Granizo?? O que é isso??


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Nao chove, e o sol ja espreita pelo meio das nuvens negras

Ja tive chuva forte, ja tive trovoes, so falta o granizo...


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Meu deus, chove torrencialmente há mais de 15 minutos... as estradas parecem rios, as sarjetas nao dao bazo a tanta agua... e alterna com chuva e granizo... impressionante !


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui um forte aguaceiro há 5 min atrás,com 2 trovões
Pelas imagens percebe-se porque .
E não estará por ora para aliviar já que há forte desenvolvimento de uma célula a Oeste do Porto





 Só faltará o granizo.Creio que não tardará.
Mais trovões agora mais perto.
Vou desligar o P.C...
já fiquei sem uma vez nesta situação.
Até logo.Com fotos...
Volta a carregar ...


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

por aqui..................................boooooooooooooooriiing!!!

só um aguaceirozeco fraco e só nuvens baixas

quero trovoadas também


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

chove torrencialmente e troveja


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

aqui tudo calmo..

nem sinal de trovoadas com aguaceiros fortes e granizo..

tem caido alguns aguaceiros fracos com vento moderado

ta a ficar um vento frio

agora céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos
vento fraco


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

porque e que no radar do meteo na zona do porto na aparece a precipitação mais pro lado do vermelho???

ja que chove torrencialmente em algumas zonas??


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mai 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Agora acalmou, céu muito nublado mas com o sol a espreitar !

15,9ºC !


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> porque e que no radar do meteo na zona do porto na aparece a precipitação mais pro lado do vermelho???
> 
> ja que chove torrencialmente em algumas zonas??



O norte está mal coberto pelo radar.
Há um em Coruche, outro em Loulé.
E há agora luz verde para instalar um a norte.
Por aqui no forum já se falou nisso.
Será por tal que a norte de Coimbra a nitidez na quantidade de precipitações é muito esbatida.
Todavia, agora por aqui há uma pausa .Escuro, muito escuro a Leste do forte aguaceiro que por aqui passou e começa mais negro a aproximar-se de Oeste.
E se agora o sol espreita daqui a uns minutitos talvez venha mais uma frande molha...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> porque e que no radar do meteo na zona do porto na aparece a precipitação mais pro lado do vermelho???
> 
> ja que chove torrencialmente em algumas zonas??



Repara na imagem do radar:




Trata-se do mosaico dos dois radares (Loulé e Coruche) que nós dá a intensidade da precipitação.
Se reparares, o centro do mosaíco dos radares situa-se no Alentejo, a sudoeste de Évora, e a Noroeste de Beja.
Ora, o primeiro circulo em volta desse ponto, cujo raio é 100km, corresponde à área de precisão máxima do radar.
À medida que nos afastamos do ponto central, aumenta o erro de análise do radar, até que a distâncias superiores a 300km, os valores são meramente indicativos.
Como vês a região do Porto situa-se para lá desses 300km (3ºcirculo), e por isso as manchas de precipitação azul que vemos são meramente ilustrativas. Aliás, acho que só pelo facto de serem capturadas pelo radar, já significa que a precipitação é forte, porque em caso de chuva fraca o radar nem deve dar pela ocorrência desta nesses lugares. 
Algures num futuro próximo (esperemos nós), está prevista a contrução de um radar na zona de Arouca que irá cobrir toda a região norte que está carecida das imagens de radar 


Por aqui segue o céu nublado. Sem nada de significativo.
0,8mm desde as 0h.

*EDIT*
Ups, atrasei-me! 
O nimboestrato já havia explicado...


----------



## Gongas (24 Mai 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bem eu gostaria de salientar a possibildade de Queda de Neve acima dos 1600m para hoje e amanha. è que tendo em conta estarmos a 24 de maio é de salientar.
por coimbra nuvens com abertas.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Períodos de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros dispersos. Temperatura mínima de 9 ºC; Temperatura actual rondando os 18,5 ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



AnDré disse:


> *EDIT*
> Ups, atrasei-me!
> O nimboestrato já havia explicado...




Não tem mal. A tua explicação está mais esclarecedora.
Há espera do próximo aguaceiro que já tarda, continua fresquinho para esta altura do Ano (15,7º).


----------



## psm (24 Mai 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

boas 
Finalmente um bom aguaceiro,durou 5 minutos, e serviu para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Oi,
Por aqui nada de chuva, nem trovoada....o céu está pouco nublado, com o sol a aquecer a malta....estão 22ºC e anda-se bem de t-shirt na rua....


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Não me encontro em casa, mas sim em Alfragide... (estou perto)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado

Está fresquinho...


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Mai 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui tudo calmo! Ameaça bastante mas quando chega a hora da verdade... nada  ou uns aguaceiros de vez em quando! 
Trovoada nada, e granizo muito menos  . Vamos esperar para ver o que vai dar!!!
1009.7 hpa 
18.8 ºc 
66% Humidade

Boa tarde


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Não me encontro em casa, mas sim em Alfragide... (estou perto)
> 
> Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado
> 
> Está fresquinho...



Estou-te a ver Gilmet!
Aqui está o teu aguaceiro moderado:





Fantkboy, hoje é mesmo vê-los passar.
Ainda nem 1mm recolhi aqui em baixo!
Vou agora para os teus lados, ao parque de merendas da serra da Amoreira!


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Mai 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Fantkboy, hoje é mesmo vê-los passar.
> Ainda nem 1mm recolhi aqui em baixo!
> Vou agora para os teus lados, ao parque de merendas da serra da Amoreira!



Fazes bem! De lá tens uma vista preveligiada 
Tiras umas boas fotos ao sol que neste momento anda a espreitar!


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Algum sol e 10,5ºC por agora, mas durante um aguaceiro, alguns minutos atrás, a temperatura caiu para 8,2ºC.

Depois de ter parado de chover:


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



> O norte está mal coberto pelo radar.
> Há um em Coruche, outro em Loulé.
> E há agora luz verde para instalar um a norte.
> Por aqui no forum já se falou nisso.
> ...






> Trata-se do mosaico dos dois radares (Loulé e Coruche) que nós dá a intensidade da precipitação.
> Se reparares, o centro do mosaíco dos radares situa-se no Alentejo, a sudoeste de Évora, e a Noroeste de Beja.
> Ora, o primeiro circulo em volta desse ponto, cujo raio é 100km, corresponde à área de precisão máxima do radar.
> À medida que nos afastamos do ponto central, aumenta o erro de análise do radar, até que a distâncias superiores a 300km, os valores são meramente indicativos.
> ...




Obrigado nimboestrato e André por me explicarem tudo sobre os radares..ja percebi 


por aqui cai agora um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## GFVB (24 Mai 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Caiu uma tromba de água por cerca de dez minutos em Almada! Vento chuva e algum granizo.

Vim para a Costa e não tinha chovido! Se tivesse em casa não a tinha apanhado.


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2008 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Caiu uma tromba de água por cerca de dez minutos em Almada! Vento chuva e algum granizo.
> 
> Vim para a Costa e não tinha chovido! Se tivesse em casa não a tinha apanhado.



por aqui tal e qual, agora o sol a aperecer em abundancia


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Melgaço

Passa mais um aguaceiro e vou com 18.4 mm hoje. Quanto ao mês já acumula uns excelentes 111 mm

E com um novo aguaceiro e trovoada que acabou de passar por aqui a temperatura caiu para os 8.8ºC, a mínima do dia...

@Dan belos mammatus


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Dan, foto espectacular!

Em Manteigas (cerca de 800m de altitude), na última hora caíram à volta de 7mm e a temperatura está nos 8,9ºC, mas já andou pelos 7,8ºC há uma hora atrás.
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/

A torre já deve estar a acumular!

E por aqui segue apenas e somente nublado.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Para aqui tenho fé para a noite que renda...melhor ainda sempre da para as fotos  máxima de 21,2ºC...agora 16,5ºC, 67%HR alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

será que ainda vou apanhar algumas trovoadas mais logo, para tirar umas fotos se possível?? e que pelo satélite parece que se dirige para aqui algo de "bom"


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



squidward disse:


> será que ainda vou apanhar algumas trovoadas mais logo, para tirar umas fotos se possível?? e que pelo satélite parece que se dirige para aqui algo de "bom"



Eu não tenho duvidas que sim


----------



## Gongas (24 Mai 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por coimbra forte aguaceiro, com granizo e até trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Último aviso do Tiempo Severo:





ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

La depresión se ha situado sobre el NW peninsular formando una DANA, y aunque tenderá a diluirse en forma de vaguada, su proximidad hará inestabilizar todavía más la atmósfera, e incluso el martes podría volverse a estrangular en forma de DANA.

Los índices de inestabilidad serán suficientes para producir tormentas localmente intensas en la mitad norte. Por ejemplo el Lifted de entre 0 y -2ºC. La humedad a 700hPa será superior al 80% en algunas áreas. La temperatura a 500hPa se situará entre -20 y -25ºC.

Predicción y riesgos

Tormentas intensas, siendo menos probables en el sureste. Se espera que el domingo 25 por la mañana una linea de lluvias y tormentas marítimas retroceda hacia el Este peninsular. Al mismo tiempo, se reactivarán las tormentas en el SW, siendo localmente muy intensas.

KOKA's: Vigilad el frente-convectivo marítimo, ya que retrocederá afectando el Este peninsular.


----------



## Turista (24 Mai 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por estes lados caiu uma forte chuvada entre as 17h e as 17h30.
Agora tudo muito mais calmo. Abraços.


----------



## rogers (24 Mai 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Alguém tem os dados de temperatura para próximo de Paços de Ferreira? Acho muito frio lá fora, parece uns 10ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Mai 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Ouvi um relampago para aqueles lados! e vem nesta direcção 






Será!? Talvez com um cadinho de sorte!!!  Qualquer das maneiras maquina na mão!


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Pessoal de Lisboa e arredores é a nossa vez..a ver se apanho alguma coisa com a maquina 14,9ºC, 80%HR céu a ficar negro a vir do mar


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Mai 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Há 10 minutos 3ºC nos Piornos, 6 no Alto de Espinho...Será que vem...??


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2008 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

miguel prepara a maquina, elas já aí vêm ta a ficar escuro e não vêm so de oeste


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui céu bastante escuro a Este e a limpar a Oeste  tipico.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

vem ai?? ja viram ou ouviram alguma coisa??


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

por aqui ja vai está bem escuro, vento fraco mas fresquinho sigo com 15.5


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Se não vier já nesta vem noutras durante a noite


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

ja vi no radar de descargas do meteo e há qualquer coisa a oeste de Setubal e Lisboa
 elas andam ai


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

*Mau Tempo: Granizo provoca estragos em Mirandela*

A queda intensa de granizo provocou hoje prejuízos, que ainda estão a ser avaliados, em algumas culturas de vinha, olival e produtos hortícolas em parte da freguesia de São Pedro Velho, concelho de Mirandela.

O presidente da Junta de Freguesia de São Pedro Velho, Inácio Valente, disse à Agência Lusa que "durante cerca de meia hora caiu granizo com muita intensidade" nesta localidade, principalmente na sua zona poente.

"As ruas da aldeias ficaram com cerca de oito centímetros de granizo. O que valeu foi que as pedras eram pequenas, senão tinham destruído tudo", salientou.

O autarca referiu que está a ser feito o levantamento dos estragos, mas que a indicação que tem é que o mau tempo afectou algumas hortas, vinhas e olivais da aldeia.

No dia 09 de Maio, o mau tempo afectou também a zona do Vale da Vilariça, no distrito de Bragança, provocando estragos essencialmente nas culturas hortícolas e ainda em alguma vinha, olival e árvores de fruto.

A zona mais afectada foi o vale da Vilariça, junto às localidades de Assares, Sampaio, Ludões e Junqueira mas os efeitos abrangeram parte dos concelhos de Vila Flor, Alfândega da Fé e Torre de Moncorvo.

In:Lusa

Tipico de terras transmontanas são áreas bastante quentes  então o vale da Vilariça no Verão uma pessoa derrete lá.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. hoje - 9 ºC / 20º C; Céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros dispersos e cada vez mais intensos durante toda a tarde.
Agora estão 12 ºC (coisa muito rara de acontecer ao fim da tarde de um dia de Maio) e a instabilidade diminuiu consideravelmente.


----------



## storm (24 Mai 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro moderado(já vai com 5 minutos), trovoada nada

De tarde houve sol e alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

miguel ainda nada?


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



mocha disse:


> miguel ainda nada?



Nada! Apenas chuva moderada neste momento...enfim é preciso é calma perto da meia noite um pouco antes talvez é o tudo ou nada


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Já viram a zona dos Pirineus 





Calor+Evaporação+Instabilidade= Convecção


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Nada! Apenas chuva moderada neste momento...enfim é preciso é calma perto da meia noite um pouco antes talvez é o tudo ou nada



espero bem que sim, o freemeteo tambem ta confiante que elas viram la pela madrugada


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Melgaço

No final do dia pararam os aguaceiros e o sol chegou a brilhar.

Ficam as fotos do final do dia....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

O dia de hoje por aqui foi de céu nublado com aguaceiros fortes, e hoje finalmente já as ouvi
A todos uma boa noite e o resto de fim de semana porreiro.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Terminado o dia que aqui para mim foi um grande fiasco uns pingos que nem deu para 1mm e nada de trovoada nem por perto... 

13,8ºC
80%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2008 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Grandes fotos Minho, são parecidas às nuvens que houve por cá ao final da noite.

Por aqui o dia rendeu 3,5 mm, esperava bem mais. A máxima foi de 14,4ºC e a mínima de 7,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,7ºC, o céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento está em calma.


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Minho disse:


> Melgaço
> 
> No final do dia pararam os aguaceiros e o sol chegou a brilhar.
> 
> Ficam as fotos do final do dia....



Belas fotos Minho


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa noite pessoal!

Grandes fotos panoramicas Minho!
A que altura é a segunda foto? Parece ser num lugar elevado

Por aqui o dia foi mesmo um fiasco no que toca a precipitação.
Apenas e somente 0,8mm.
Deve ter sido a região da grande Lisboa onde menos choveu!

Quanto a temperatura, estou com 12,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2008 às 00:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A madrugada segue com instabilidade nas regiões do litoral Oeste e agora também no barlavento do Algarve. 

As regiões do Norte, Centro e Alentejo foram onde se registou mais precipitação nas últimas 72 horas (até às 18h00 UTC de Sábado):

Portalegre (590 m) 54.0  
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 37.0  
Castelo Branco (384 m) 36.6  
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 29.0  
Vila Real (562 m) 26.6  
Viseu (644 m) 25.6  
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 25.0  
Beja (247 m) 24.1  
Evora (246 m) 21.1 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> A madrugada segue com instabilidade nas regiões do litoral Oeste e agora também no barlavento do Algarve.
> 
> As regiões do Norte, Centro e Alentejo foram onde se registou mais precipitação nas últimas 72 horas (até às 18h00 UTC de Sábado):
> 
> ...



No barlavento?? Tens a certeza??? Acho que não vou ter a sorte de trovoada por aqui....


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2008 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> As regiões do Norte, Centro e Alentejo foram onde se registou mais precipitação nas últimas 72 horas (até às 18h00 UTC de Sábado):
> 
> Portalegre (590 m) 54.0
> Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 37.0
> ...



Percipitações bem generosas... ainda irá ocorrer mais alguma até ao final de amanhã de manhã


----------



## Minho (25 Mai 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Grandes fotos panoramicas Minho!
> A que altura é a segunda foto? Parece ser num lugar elevado
> ...




Obrigado.
São todas tiradas do mesmo local a cerca de 800 metros de altitude num parque eólico na Galiza perto do concelho de Arbo.
Segue mais uma panorâmica de todo o vale do Minho onde do lado esquerdo pode ver a vila de Melgaço






se


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2008 às 01:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2008 às 02:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Depois das 00h ainda esteve durante um bocado a chover debilmente, o suficiente para acumular mais 0,3 mm... A temperatura está em 7,6ºC.


----------



## storm (25 Mai 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas,
Noite calma, só pelas 0h é que choveu de resto pouco deve ter pingado.

Neste momento estão a germinar nuvens, que se desenvolvem na vertical, à algumas que parecem querer formar cogumelos (essa é bem escura na base), de resto brilha o Sol .

Cumps,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Estive ontem em Montemor-o-Novo e em Évora, locais onde choveu durante quase todo o dia, por vezes com bastante intensidade.
A temperatura pouco oscilou, tendo sido relativamente constante durante todo o dia.
Por Moscavide, pouco choveu, tendo sido registados apenas *0,6 mm* durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia,

A minima esta noite foi de 14,0ºC
Chuva foi pouquinha, trovoada nada!!!!
O céu está com boas abertas, sol, e não se vislumbra mais chuva. Pelo menos para já!


----------



## dgstorm (25 Mai 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Tive uma minima de 6,8ºC 
Agora o sol brilha mas já aparecem algumas nuvens mais negras, vamos la ver se de tarde se passa alguma coisa de interessante, visto que ontem só mesmo chuva torrencial e granizo, trovoadas zero, parece que se formou um circulo a volta de braga que impedia as trovoadas de entrar !


----------



## diogo (25 Mai 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Ontem não ouvi trovões mas cerca das 19:30h estava muito escuro para os lados da costa... E parece que descarregou!
Hoje de manhã tinha perto de 3 mm no "pluviómetro caseiro".

Aqui a mínima de esta noite foi de 9.6ºC na estação do Lidl e 9.7ºC na Oregon

AGORA: 17.8ºC , 65% HR , 1005.8 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento quase nulo!


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bons dias! por aqui a mínima foi das mais baixinhas deste mês com apenas 11,7ºC! desde as 0h registei 4,2mm caídos de madrugada trovoada não dei por nada! agora vou com 16,2ºC,66%HR, 1007hpa de madrugada tive 1005hpa de mínimo,rajada max.14,0km/h


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Chuva fraca neste momento...


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui um autêntico dilúvio durante a noite... das 0h até 9h um total de 51,4mm .
Pelo que pude verificar no IM, o Funchal não registou precipitação alguma durante a noite. 

Por agora 15,5ºC
85%HR
1017hpa


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

*15,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Baixou até aos 14,6ºC agora está sol e marca 16,5ºC, 72%HR muito possivel trovoada no mar pela imagem de satélite e o que estou a ver a olho


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

12,9ºC e céu nublado, mas parece que vem aí precipitação.

Mínima de 7,9ºC.


----------



## João Esteves (25 Mai 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa Tarde a todos;

Mais um dia de aguaceiros, que de vez em quando até são bastante fortes!
O mais incrível é a possibilidade de queda de neve para os 1600m, atendendo a que estamos quase em Junho. É bem possível que isso suceda pois já se nota uma alteração na temperatura, está mais baixa hoje.

Portela: 17.0ºC / 51%
Nisa: 13.8ºC / 73%


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui um autêntico dilúvio durante a noite... das 0h até 9h um total de 51,4mm .
> Pelo que pude verificar no IM, o Funchal não registou precipitação alguma durante a noite.



51,4mm?? E no Funchal nada? 
O poder da orografia vs precipitação é espectacular.

Por aqui tive a segunda noite mais fria do mês: 10,8ºC.

Por agora o céu segue nublado, mas sem qualquer ameaça de precipitação.
No entanto, é se salientar a nebulosidade a este. O interior hoje leva com tudo!

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 0,6mm.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde. 
Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e não me parece que vá chover nas proximas horas.
Mais uma vez a  trovoada = 0

Muita chuva no norte da Madeira...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Estou com *0,6 mm* acumulados durante a manhã.
Estou com *20,1 ºC* e a mínima foi de *10,5 ºC*.

Às 12h, Beja estava com *17,9 ºC*. Às 13h, estava com *11,9 ºC*.
Curioso arrefecimento. 


_Algumas temperaturas, às 13h, no Alentejo:_

Portalegre: *10,6 ºC*
Beja: *11,9 ºC*
Évora: *13,9 ºC*
Avis: *15,1 ºC*


----------



## squidward (25 Mai 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

hoje por volta das 13h, começou a pingar bem (pingos muito grandes) pelo barulho ainda pensei que fosse granizo (de salientar que por aqui já não cai granizo desde o dia 16-02-2007 ) de resto céu nublado com boas abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Beja deu um salto para os *18,4 ºC*, às 14h, mas voltou a arrefecer para os *16,8 ºC*, às 15h.
Estremoz arrefeceu cerca de *4,5 ºC* para os *11,5 ºC*, às 15h.

Por aqui, o céu vai limpando e está sol.
A temperatura já chegou aos *20,5 ºC*, há pouco.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estremoz arrefeceu cerca de *4,5 ºC* para os *11,5 ºC*, às 15h.*20,5 ºC*, há pouco.



Exactamente. Durante a madrugada e o início da manhã choveu imenso; depois ocorreram algumas abertas que fizeram disparar a temperatura. Já durante a tarde temos tido alternância de aguaceiros moderados com trovoadas dispersas e algumas abertas (10,8 mm entre as 14h00 e as 15h00). Parece que agora se aproxima novo foco de trovoada por Oeste.

*Imagem de satélite às 14h57, onde se podem observar várias células sobre o Alentejo, traduzidas em aguaceiros moderados e trovoadas dispersas.*





CopyRight WeatherOnline


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Aqui durante o dia tem passado grandes nuvens negras que deitam uns pingos gordos e mais nada grandes escuros para Este e céu azul para Oeste hoje sim tipico de Maio é pena não estar mais calor tenho neste momento a máxima de 20,8ºC, 45%HR, 1006hpa, 4,2mm desde as 0h


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Pelo litoral norte, hoje ,estamos a vê-los (os Cbs) passar todos bem a Leste...
Algum sol  e a aguardar que a previsão de precipitação do GFS se concretize .Se assim for voltará a chover para o fim de tarde/princípio da noite e inclusive na madrugada...


----------



## Levante (25 Mai 2008 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Típico, com este vento de oeste não há qualquer hipótese de chuva junto à costa, limpa tudo! A única excepção foi um ligeiro aguaceiro perdido esta noite. Mas há nuvens a varrerem a serra no sentido W-E, e chegam à zona do vale do Guadiana e começam a formar umas belas meninas, numa linha de instabilidade convectiva que começa aí e correr toda a serra a norte do vale do Guadalquivir. As primeiras meninas são bem visíveis daqui, assim como no satélite  Estará a chegar alguma coisa aí a vrsa Tornado?


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

TRovoada a passar a Este mas muito longe...máxima de hoje de 20,9ºC
Agora 20,2ºC, 44%HR,1006hpa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

*Estremoz / Depois da trovoada(17h45)*





*Alandroal (14h15) / Trovoada a Noroeste*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde! E Boas fotos!

Hoje, aqui, a manha brindou-nos com uma bela mínima de *10,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,5ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a *1007 hPa*

Precipitação, só durante a noite e 1,5mm...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Acentuado aumento da nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical a partir das 18h30, a leste do semimeridiano de Estremoz. Fotos logo mais.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Algumas nuvens e 12,9ºC. Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. 

Extremos de hoje: 7,2ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

A temperatura continua a descer e estou com 14,4ºC

Muitos cumulus no céu... uma foto de há pouco


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Ta a cair um aguaceiro moderado

Hoje, tive a por o sensor, à experiencia, perto do telhado, e marca agora *16.8ºC*, hum *70%* e pressao *1010.9hPa*
Só que acho o valor da temperatura alto demais, será?


----------



## psm (25 Mai 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Este seguimento para min para estes dois locais onde vivo foi uma grande frustação,porque não houve trovoada,granizo e só um aguaceiro forte no estoril,simplesmente frustante.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Nestes últimos dias por razões profissionais e familiares fiz mais de 1200km pelo país. Não apanhei uma única trovoada, que grande azarado 

Mas valeu pelo resto, os céus estiveram magnificos, atmosfera límpida como raras vezes está, milhões de nuvens, cores e tonalidades, ora estava sol ora chovia intensamente, ora caía granizo ora estava um sol que obrigava a largar o casaco. Tudo tendo como fundo imensas paisagens verdejantes e riachos cheios de vida como há muito não via. 

Não há grandes fotos para mostrar, mas ficam aqui algumas pelo colorido.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boa Noite a todos!

Por aqui hoje o dia foi uma grande seca,o céu apresentou-se nublado com abertas e a chuva nada
Mas para á tarde foi melhor vi trovoadas a sul do couço

T.MÁX de hoje: 21.5ºC


----------



## storm (25 Mai 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Tarde calma por aqui, nem uma pinga caiu de tarde, o céu esteve pouco nublado e com sol.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



Vince disse:


> Nestes últimos dias por razões profissionais e familiares fiz mais de 1200km pelo país. Não apanhei uma única trovoada, que grande azarado
> 
> Mas valeu pelo resto, os céus estiveram magnificos, atmosfera límpida como raras vezes está, milhões de nuvens, cores e tonalidades, ora estava sol ora chovia intensamente, ora caía granizo ora estava um sol que obrigava a largar o casaco. Tudo tendo como fundo imensas paisagens verdejantes e riachos cheios de vida como há muito não via.
> 
> Não há grandes fotos para mostrar, mas ficam aqui algumas pelo colorido.



De facto o tamanho é reduzido, mas as fotos estão muito boas!
Este Maio húmido, tem conservado a cor verde por este país fora. 

Bem, mas vamos a rescaldo dos últimos 4 dias aqui em Odivelas.
Como fui dizendo, a chuva passou ao lado do meu lugar.
Nos últimos quatro dias registei os seguintes valores de precipitação:

Dia 22: 11,4mm
Dia 23: 3,8mm
Dia 24: 0,8mm
Dia 25: 0,6mm
Total: 16,6mm

Mês de Maio até ao momento: 45,0mm.


Não posso dizer que o mês vai chuvoso por estes lados, mas é notário os dias com precipitação > 0,2mm.
Em 25 dias registo 15dias com precipitação >0,2mm.


----------



## Fil (26 Mai 2008 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Por aqui dia calmo, alguma precipitação pela manhã que rendeu 0,5 mm. O céu esteve bastante bonito e o dia foi agradável. A máxima em minha casa foi de 14,9ºC e a mínima de 7,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

*Estremoz na parte final da tarde*


----------



## Minho (26 Mai 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Hoje por Melgaço só registei 0.2mm mas o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado com poucas abertas.


Mais uma foto para encerrar este episódio aqui por Melgaço


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Boas! Neste fim de semana passado em Oliveira de Azemeis, destaque apenas para alguns aguaceiros mais fortes. Incrivel como não apanhei uma única trovoada 

Agora já por Coimbra, chuva com alguma intensidade, veremos o que ainda está reservado para as próximas horas/dias...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mai 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*

Bons dias:
-Aqui, mais uma manhã de chuva (moderada a forte) desde a 07 da manhã (13,1mm) . 19,0 mm mas últimas 24 horas.
E continua a chover.
E agora, pasmem-se os leitores,desde 7 de Abril até às 09  UTC de hoje já cairam na estação de P.Rubras 302,8 mm -- 180,6 ( Abril) e 112.2 (o que vai de Maio).
Se me dissessem no início de Abril que tal iria ocorrer talvez soltasse uma gargalhada de menosprezo por tais afirmações.
Vou tentar verificar quando Maio terminar (porque ainda vem mais chuva até ao fim do mês) se estes dados serão ou não recordes absolutos desde que haverá registos nesta Estação.
Até lá...


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

10,9ºC e chuva fraca. 

Mínima de 8,8ºC


----------



## squidward (26 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Boas! Neste fim de semana passado em Oliveira de Azemeis, destaque apenas para alguns aguaceiros mais fortes.*Incrivel como não apanhei uma única trovoada*
> 
> Agora já por Coimbra, chuva com alguma intensidade, veremos o que ainda está reservado para as próximas horas/dias...



Deixa lá não és o único, entra no "clube".


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Hoje, o ceu ta nublado, com periodos de aguaceiros de chuva moderados...
A temperatura hoje ta fresca *15.6ºC*, *84%*hum, e de pressao *1011.6hPa*

Acho que nos tempos de chuva onde nao aparece o sol, o sensor ficou bem colocado.... agora so falta experimentar quando for um dia de sol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Tou triste não meteram a minha temperatura máxima de ontem porquê

Por aqui já caiu uns aguaceiros, agora tá céu muito nublado


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tou triste não meteram a minha temperatura máxima de ontem porquê
> 
> Por aqui já caiu uns aguaceiros, agora tá céu muito nublado



Bom dia, fizeste bem em reclamar. Ao tentar averiguar se realmente tinha registado a tua temperatura, verifiquei que por um lapso, estava a utilizar dados do dia 24 e não do dia 25 como estava indicado. 
As minhas desculpas.
Já corrigido.

Aqui ficam os registos de ontem:


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Aqui não choveu ainda nada! A mínima foi de 12,7ºC...agora céu coberto e 19,4ºC, 51%HR, 1010hpa


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2008 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bem por aqui manha de chuva, neste momento algumas abertas.
Temp. actula de 18.6ºC, mas já esteve nos 19.3ºC por voltas das 13h.
Trovoada ao longo destes só ontém é que vi e ouvi qualquer coisa mas estava mto distante.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Boa tarde!

Aqui caiu há pouco mais um aguaceiro moderado que deu mais 1,0mm á precipitação acumulada hoje... ficando-me comm *5,5mm* desde as 00h

Estou com 15,9ºC
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

Céu muito nublado... muitos cumulus congestus...


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

O céu começa a ter algumas abertas, mas apresenta ainda muita nebulosidade. A chuva essa, parou!


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

A maxima ate agora nao passou dos *16.2ºC*

Por agora, chuva fraca,
Temp: *15.9ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressao: *1011.2hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Aqui a neblusidade aumenta de número, mas perde consistência

Estou com 16,9ºC de temperatura...
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Até agora a máxima foi de 17,5ºC pelas 12:25


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Reparem da tabela de precipitação da Carta do Rog referente ao dia de ontem.
Este tópico foi criado para um seguimento especial no Continente. No entanto, foi na encosta norte da Madeira, que se instalou o diluvio. Isto há coisas...

Bem, por aqui o dia segue nublado.
Estão 18,1ºC.
O vento sopra moderado de NO e para já não há sinal de precipitação à vista.

Vou com 2,2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Volta a chover por cá... e levo *6,5mm*

Neste momento 14,8ºC
Pressão a 1009 hPa


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Céu nublado e 10,4ºC. Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. 

Extremos de hoje: 8,8ºC / 11,4ºC (não deixa de ser curioso registar a máxima mais baixa do mês no dia 26)


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mai 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 10,4ºC. Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 8,8ºC / 11,4ºC (não deixa de ser curioso registar a máxima mais baixa do mês no dia 26)



Mais curioso ainda é por exemplo em Egilsstadir (norte da nortíssima Islândia) a máxima ter atingido hoje os 20º enquanto quase todo o nordeste transmontano e beira alta não ter ultrapassado os 10,11,12º.
Curiosidades de mais um dia de Inverno no noroeste da Ibéria.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Realmente curiosas essas temperaturas...

Aqui mais um aguaceiro repentino e forte! *7,0mm*
Neste momento 13,3ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (26 Mai 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

epah nao sei o que se passou hoje, mas eu vinha do trabalho (olivais) nao chuvia ... passei o trancao apanhei uma tromba de agua .... que fez catapultar a precipitacao dos 0.6 mm para os 2.0mm ... e ainda chove ....


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Aqui chove moderadamente há cerca de 20 minutos...

Levo então *9,0mm* hoje... sempre a subir...
Temperatura nos *13,0ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Boa Noite a todos

Por aqui hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros,neste momento o céu esta nublado

T.MÁX de Hoje: 20.9ºC

Quando é que o calor vémTou farto deste tempo fresquinho


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Fui finalmente atingido por um bom aguaceiro, que rendeu cerca de 3mm.

Vou com 6,1mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A temperatura está nos 13,1ºC e a humidade nos 61%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Aqui a chuva continuou e acumulou um total de 9,5mm hoje...

Neste momento 13,1ºC
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1009 hPa

Céu encoberto...


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Mai 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

boas

só hoje tive algum tempo para vir aqui ao fórum, no sábado depois de uma janta em casa de amigos,  quando cheguei a casa ainda vi alguns raios era por volta das 2.30 da manha. já de domingo. alem disso só chuva e muito raramente, nunca muito forte.

tenho alguma esperança para hoje no inicio de madrugada,  mas acho  que se der trovoada esta será, pouco frequente mau para a caçada 

abraços


----------



## mocha (26 Mai 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

boa noite a todos, sinto que este topico pra mim foi um fracasso a não ser que algo me surpreenda nas proximas 24 horas , por aqui sigo com chuva e uns frescos 14.5C


----------



## ACalado (26 Mai 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

boa noite por aqui dia com alguns aguaceiros, pareçe que o Inverno regressou tive uma máxima de 14.3ºc neste momento estão 10.1ºc


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Boas aqui tive de máxima 21,6ºC...
Agora vou com 15,6ºC, 86%HR, 1010hpa e alguns pingos  nem 1mm hoje...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Estes aguaceiros ao final do dia foram uma bela surpresa.
Acabei o dia com *7,5mm* acumulados.

Por agora, o céu encontra-se muito nublado, mas sem ocorrência de precipitação.
A temperatura está nos 13,1ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Chove bem mas não deu ainda para 1mm
15,1ºC, 91%HR


----------



## Minho (27 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Melgaço

Ontem (25/05) registei mais 13.9mm de precipitação.

Neste momento estão 12ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Mai 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mai 2008 às 02:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Mais um ALD ( aguaceiro de longa duração):
-há uma hora que chove moderadamente,
alternando com alguns breves períodos de chuva forte,
e mais  7/8/9 mm neste episódio.
No radar do IM ,nicles...
no satélite ,nada de extraordinário a assinalar...
O que é certo é que chove, vai chovendo com consistência na última hora.
Surpreendente este ALD que começou com vento de Noroeste e está agora ao que tudo indica a terminar, uma hora depois, com vento do oposto, Sueste...
O centro desta depressão acabou por passar por aqui...


----------



## psm (27 Mai 2008 às 06:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bom dia .
Finalmente no estoril  teve bastante chuva,uma pequena linha instabilidade atravessou de NO para SE,e que me acordou ás 5 da manhã devido á intensidade da chuva,não me importei ,só não houve trovoada.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 07:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bom Dia!!

Ontem, perto das 00h, um aguaceiro forte caiu, pelo que fez aumentar a precipitação de ontem para os 11,0mm...

Hoje, cairam pois, até ao momento, mais *5,0mm* de precipitação...

Minima de 11,8ºC ás 6:19

Neste momento 13,4ºC
Pressão a 1008 hPa

Neste momento chove fraco..


----------



## storm (27 Mai 2008 às 08:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Neste momento chove forte/moderado acompanhada com rajadas de vento moderado.

Já está a abrandar, mas deve vir mais.

Noite calma, com alguns aguaceiros só de manha é que se começou a intensificar o vento

Ups isto era só até dia 26


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 09:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Hoje sim, um dia a lembrar um Inverno.
Abri o estoro há pouco de deparei-me com o céu negro, a chuva a bater na janela, o vento forte de noroeste, a temperatura na casa dos 13ºC, e uma sensação de frio que até arrepia.

Meia hora depois, a chuva continua, o vento também.
Estou com 13,7ºC, 95% de humidade e 5,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## RMira (27 Mai 2008 às 09:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bons dias,

Miguel, com a chuva desta manhã que caia moderada quando sai de casa, aposto que já chegámos aos 500mm este ano em Setúbal, só desde Janeiro...

Em Vila Franca de Xira, chove fraco e um vento moderado.

Tá fresquinho


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mai 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bons dias:
-Depois de mais 28,3 mm das 07h de ontem às 07h de hoje ,mas sobretudo depois dos incríveis 330,1 litros por metro quadrado caídos aqui por P.Rubras desde o dia 7 de Abril, eis como se encontram os solos observados da varanda cá do Je...






Mesmo não chovendo há já 5 / 6 horas a água lá vai permanecendo por ali 
já que os solos se encontram completamente saturados.
...E o filme ainda não acabou.
Até ao final do mês ( semana) ainda vem mais água a caminho...
Domingo ,ainda assim, abrirá a época balnear...
Abrirá ???!!!


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Bela foto nimboestrato! Por Coimbra a chuva foi por vezes intensa durante a noite, e os solos em alguns locais estão mais ou menos como a tua foto mostra! Hoje o sol já dá um verdadeiro ar da sua graça... Não chove e o céu apresenta-se com generosas abertas!


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

A foto é bem elucidativa da quantidade de precipitação que essa região tem recebido. Por aqui os valores de precipitação têm sido bem mais modestos. Até ainda estamos um pouco abaixo do valor médio.  

Por agora: céu nublado e 14,2ºC. 

Mínima de 8,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Que verde viçoso *nimboestrato *

300Km a sul, o verde dos campos já não é o mesmo de outrora, mas ainda resiste qualquer coisa.









Tem anos em que por esta altura, já se sega a erva neste terreno. Este ano, ainda se conserva um pouco do verde. E os 13,4mm das últimas 24h vão ajudar a conservar um pouco mais.

Bem, quanto a dados meteorológicos, a chuva parou há já algum tempo.
A temperatura está nos 16,5ºC e o vento sopra moderado de Noroeste. Aliás é mais ou menos perceptivel o vento na primeira fotografia
Levo 5,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.


*EDIT*
Comparação:



A fotografia data de 23 de Maio de 2006 às 13:23.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Excelente apanhado André!  

Por aqui o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens (tímido demais...)


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

Boas fotos!!... Bom apanhado André... Que comparação...

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo pelas 09:00... e parece até ter ouvido pedrinhas a bater no vidro da sala de aula... e levo *7,5mm *hoje...

EStou com 15,8ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1008 hPa
Vento a *20,1 km/h*


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Aqui caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo pelas 09:00... e parece até ter ouvido pedrinhas a bater no vidro da sala de aula... e levo *7,5mm *hoje...



Não te distraias nas aulas Gil! 

Por aqui continua o sol a reinar! E que bem que sabe! A toda a volta registo para interessantíssimas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (o crescimento é bem visível ao olhar...) com base bem negra... pode ser que dê algo interessante


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não te distraias nas aulas Gil!



Se fosse só eu a distraír-me... é que mal começa a chover... chovem também "milhares" de perguntas...... e não são só os alunos...

Temperatura nos 16,2ºC
Vento a 15,8 km/h

Cumulus... e cumulus...


Esta ultima imagem de satélite é algo bonita...


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Esta ultima imagem de satélite é algo bonita...



Antecipaste-te, estava precisamente a fazer uma animação do vórtice atmosférico que atravessa o país nas últimas horas, sempre interessante de se ver e registar.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Regime de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, ao longo de toda a manhã. Neste momento parece que Estremoz está no "olho" do centro de baixas pressões (imagem de satélite).
Neste momento estão 14,5 ºC e 1006 hPa.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento parece que Estremoz está no "olho" do centro de baixas pressões



Penso que não corresponde a um centro de baixas pressões à superficie. Trata-se de um vórtice atmosférico/turbilhão provocado pela circulação do vento desde os niveis baixos aos altos da atmosfera. Em altura o Jet com isto está efectivamente a criar um pequeno nucleo depressionário mas não reflectido na superficie, talvez muito ligeiramente apenas. E será apenas nestas horas pois depois não  o aprofunda e acabará rapidamente absorvida pelo vale em altura durante a tarde.


*Superficie vs. 500 hpa segundo o GFS para as 12Z.*






*GFS 500hPa 06/12/18z*


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

Aqui não choveu assim tanto durante a noite e registo desde as 0h 2,1mm de chuva, a temperatura minima foi de 13,6ºC...
Agora céu coberto e vai pingando por vezes, 18,3ºC,68%HR, 1008,5hpa


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



mirones disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Miguel, com a chuva desta manhã que caia moderada quando sai de casa, aposto que já chegámos aos 500mm este ano em Setúbal, só desde Janeiro...
> 
> ...



Sim já lá vão os 500mm desde Janeiro mas como tenho a estação desde Fevereiro não tenho o registo de Janeiro mas de Fevereiro até ao dia de hoje já levamos em Setúbal 494,1mm


----------



## RMira (27 Mai 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 26 Maio 2008*



miguel disse:


> Sim já lá vão os 500mm desde Janeiro mas como tenho a estação desde Fevereiro não tenho o registo de Janeiro mas de Fevereiro até ao dia de hoje já levamos em Setúbal 494,1mm



Obrigado 

Parece então que temos um ano não tão seco quanto isso. Se podermos considerar no ano hidrológico médias de cerca de 600mm de precipitação, estamos lá perto ou até penso já termos passado essa barreira desde 1 de Outubro


----------



## hurricane (27 Mai 2008 às 14:38)

Por aqui tem chovido que se farta!

TENHO UMA DUVIDA:
Esta posição do AA é normal ou há alguma causa para isto??

É que não é normal este tempo nesta altura do ano, pelo menos nunca me lembro de nada assim!!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2008 às 15:00)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui tem chovido que se farta!
> 
> TENHO UMA DUVIDA:
> Esta posição do AA é normal ou há alguma causa para isto??
> ...



Não, não é normal o normal seria que ele se estendesse em crista até nós mas está concentrado para Oeste não quer nada conosco  já no Inverno adora estar conosco deve ter frio no Atlantico Norte  a posição irá manter-se nos proximos dias (provavelmente meses)


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 15:27)

Cenário diferente em relação aos últimos dias por aqui!

O sol brilha e neste momento está até bem agradável (a temperatura não deve estar longe dos 20ºC ou até um pouco mais). Mas as torres continuam erguidas! Nuvens com uma altura considerável e ar ameaçador! Eu até diria que está tempo  de trovoada... Se o CAPE não tivesse tão baixo nas previsões até acreditava...


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mai 2008 às 15:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> ...
> ...a posição irá manter-se nos proximos dias (*provavelmente meses*)





Nunca se sabe...nunca se sabe





3,5mm aqui pela _Ravessa_ até ao momento.

Temp.max. 16,8ºC
Humid. 78%
Pressão 1006hPa
Vento 14,4Km/h


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 15:41)

hurricane disse:


> TENHO UMA DUVIDA:
> Esta posição do AA é normal ou há alguma causa para isto??



O AA está não podia estar mais no sitio dele, está mesmo estacionado à porta de casa.









hurricane disse:


> É que não é normal este tempo nesta altura do ano, pelo menos nunca me lembro de nada assim!!




Há exactamente um ano atrás olhando para a estação MeteoPortela  Lisboa teve como máxima 17.8 °C e hoje a mesma estação regista neste momento 17.7 °C. Também estava céu nublado e também choveu qualquer coisa durante a manhã. Há dois anos estavam 33ºC e há três anos estavam 21ºC.

Comparando a situação sinóptica:






Vemos que este ano temos um anticiclone ligeiramente mais fraco e uma situação depressionária mais forte mas que também não é nada de excepcional em termos de pressão.

Será este ano assim tão anormal ? Temos falando desse assunto no tópico do clima de Portugal, passem por lá e participem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2008-a-1810-new-post.html

Mas o que é normal e anormal ? O clima não será a média das "anormalidades" ? Muito mais anormal foram os 33ºC que se fizeram sentir em Lisboa medidos nessa mesma estação em 2006. Aí se calhar poucos para além de nós no forum e dos agricultores falariam do tempo estar normal ou anormal.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 15:55)

Vince disse:


> O AA está não podia estar mais no sitio dele, está mesmo estacionado à porta de casa.



Vince, a ser correcta a tua análise (que ilustraste devidamente) corres o risco de entrar num conflito institucional  ! Isto porque tenho a ideia de ontem ouvir fonte do IM à RTP qualquer coisa como "a situação actual é devida a um deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores (...)" Não me recordo bem do resto, não sei se a senhora que falava disse para oeste, ou sudoeste... 

Anyway o resto não posso tar mais de acordo, já disse noutro lado que isto da memória meteorológica, é tão, mas tãããããoooo volátil!

Por aqui acentua-se o vento agora... tarde "curiosa" esta...


----------



## Stinger (27 Mai 2008 às 16:29)

Tou a ver que vamos ter um verao com temperaturas de 21 graus como no ando passado :S


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 16:31)

vitamos disse:


> Vince, a ser correcta a tua análise (que ilustraste devidamente) corres o risco de entrar num conflito institucional  !



Isso já não sei, agora que ele agora está nos Açores isso está.

Nos próximos dias ele vai enfraquecer para fortalecer novamente no fim de semana, provavelmente estão a referir-se a isso.







Posição anormal seria estar como estava nesta altura em 2006:








Nos próximos dias é que se vai formar uma depressão no Atlântico


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2008 às 16:44)

A culpa é sem duvida do AA estar a Oeste e SW dos Açores quando seria mais normal estar entre os Açores e Portugal com a sua crista a entrar directamente dentro da PI seria o normal e teriamos o sol e o calor e as trovoadas ao fim do dia! não isto  

Bem a máxima aqui hoje foi de 21,8ºC e a tarde teve sol mas com o céu sempre com muitas nuvens...neste momento vou com 20,2ºC, 50%HR, 1008,4hpa, raj.max. 12,2km/h, 2,1mm desde as 0h...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 16:54)

Por aqui, o vento moderado e constante faz com que se tenha uma agradável sensação de frio...

Estou com *16,1ºC*
Vento a 11,1 km/h

O Vento, pelas 09:29, chegou aos 26,2 km/h e o wind chill aos *6,4ºC* (já faz algum tempo da ultima vez que usei este smilie...)


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 17:05)

miguel disse:


> A culpa é sem duvida do AA estar a Oeste e SW dos Açores quando seria mais normal estar entre os Açores e Portugal com a sua crista a entrar directamente dentro da PI seria o normal e teriamos o sol e o calor e as trovoadas ao fim do dia! não isto



Lá chegaremos, ainda não estamos no Verão, talvez daqui a duas semanas as coisas mudem de padrão. Se noutros anos havia mais calor e trovoadas, haverá sempre anos onde não será assim.

De qualquer forma é terrivelmente redutor resumir isto tudo à posição do anticiclone. O IM se fala do anticiclone à comunicação social é porque as pessoas só percebem duas coisas, ou que há uma depressão ou que o anticiclone está longe ou perto ou qualquer coisa desse género, e o IM não se esforça para explicar as coisas de forma um pouco mais elaborada, pelo menos no site deles.


Explicações correctas são estas, certamente haverá um meio termo para além de resumir tudo à posição do anticiclone.



> La situación viene caracterizada por la presencia de una amplia zona de inestabilidad sobre la península Ibérica y al Oeste de Francia, con mayor reflejo en las capas medias y superiores de la troposfera, donde existe además la presencia de aire frío, registrándose temperaturas próximas a -20ºC a 5500mts sobre gran parte de la Península. La inestabilidad pues afecta, en mayor o menor medida, a toda la Península. Esta inestabilidad también alcanza a tener reflejo en las capas bajas de la troposfera donde, aunque tenemos una situación más indefinida y propia de la primavera, tenemos tres pequeños núcleos de baja presión, uno en las costas de Galicia, otro sobre el Nordeste e interior de la Península y otro sobre el norte de África, con presiones más bien bajas, entre 1005 y 1010hPa sobre toda la Península. *Es una situación de inestabilidad general de tipo primaveral*, con chubascos y tormentas ocasionales e irregularmente repartidas, que en este caso pueden llegar a ser fuertes en puntos del tercio Nordeste peninsular o algún punto montañoso o interior de la mitad Norte y centro peninsular. Sin embargo, para el caso de la Comunidad Valenciana tenemos que la posición del núcleo central de bajas presiones favorece la llegada de un ligero flujo de vientos del Oeste para hoy y mañana. Con ello, al faltar humedad del Mediterráneo queda de momento inhibida la probabilidad de chubascos y tormentas importantes en la Comunidad, aunque sí los habrá débiles o puntualmente moderados. En todo caso, será en Castellón, con mayor probabilidad cuanto más al Norte, donde los vientos podrán ser más variables y en algún momento puedan rolar a componente marítima, por lo que será aquí donde las probabilidades de algún chubasco significativo o tormenta moderada sean mayores. En cualquier caso va a persistir sobre la Península inestabilidad de tipo primaveral durante todo el resto de la semana, bajo una situación ya más de brisas sobre la Comunidad en su segunda mitad. Con ello podrá regresar la probabilidad de algún foco tormentoso más importante sobre la Comunidad, aunque de tipo localizado, a lo largo de la semana.
> 
> http://www.gva.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2008 às 17:17)

Mas de qualquer das formas não me parece inteiramente normal termos um AA tao ausente nesta altura do ano por estas bandas! E se temos bolsas frias em altura constantemente a culpa disso é do tal deslocamento do AA tão para Oeste...
19,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2008 às 17:53)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a partir das 17h00, para leste de um semimeridiano a passar por Évora e Beja. Em Estremoz chove com intensidade moderada desde as 17h00.
*TROVOADA NESTE MOMENTO SOBRE ESTREMOZ.*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Mai 2008 às 18:07)

Chuva, por vezes forte, e alguma trovoada em Moura desda as 16 horas.
Agora está a querer melhorar, embora ainda haja muitas nuvens escuras no céu. (Ando a ler um livro sobre classificação de nuvens ()mas ainda não me sinto habilitado a identificá-las!!!  )


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mai 2008 às 18:21)

ola muito boa tarde 

Aqui o dia tem sidu assim..logo de manha entre as 8h e 9h choveu uma chuva moderada..andava a trabalhar na rua..resultado fikei todo enxarcado ..tal não foi a chuva..depois uns aguaceiros fracos até ao meio dia e a tarde mais umas nuvens cinzentas a largarem mais uns aguaceiros fracos mas nada de especial..Trovoadas nem vêlas

Penso que a Este de Vendas Novas e que houve alguma coisa..
entre as 14 e 16h tava muito negro pra queles lados


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mai 2008 às 18:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a partir das 17h00, para leste de um semimeridiano a passar por Évora e Beja. Em Estremoz chove com intensidade moderada desde as 17h00.
> *TROVOADA NESTE MOMENTO SOBRE ESTREMOZ.*






Aqui (do lado sul) descarrega também muita     



Já não sei onde guardar tanta água!!


----------



## psm (27 Mai 2008 às 19:51)

Á uma pergunta que tenho que fazer.

Qual foi o ano na decada de 90 onde foi foi batido os recordes de temperaturas máximas em algumas estações em portugal?

Ai já ninguém diz nada!


O problema é a memória de galinha, e eu já fiz um post acerca dos mass media

Neste momento vento moderado de No ,mas já esteve bem forte.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 20:04)

Volta a chover! Embora seja trazida pelo vento... 14,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

Na última hora (17h às 18h UTC), destaque para a precipitação registada nas Penhas Douradas: *14,4mm*.
Manteigas vai com *18mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

Pelo radar podemos ver que a zona da Amareleja foi bem atingida por várias células de grande intensidade de precipitação.

A estação de Estremoz do IM está sem dados 

Por aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fraco, mas continuo com os 5,9mm acumulados até meio da manhã.
Esão agora 14,9ºC e 75% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

Eu só sei de uma coisa Maio está a ser:

*M*olhado
*A*normal
*I*ncontinente
*O*tário


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 21:09)

Aqui volta a chover... e ja acumula... levo *8,0mm* desde as 00h

Temperatura nos 14,0ºC
Pressão a 1011 hPa...


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

Céu nublado e 12,4ºC.

Extremos do dia: 8,9ºC / 18,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2008 às 22:45)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de Estremoz do IM está sem dados



Dados meteorológicos para Estremoz (link): COTR - Centro Operativo e de Tecnologia do Regadio


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 23:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Dados meteorológicos para Estremoz (link): COTR - Centro Operativo e de Tecnologia do Regadio



Obrigado!

Bem, por aqui tudo na mesma. Nada mais contabilizado desde a manhã.

Hoje:
Tmin: 12,2ºC
Precipitação: 5,9mm

Por agora 13,5ºC e 81% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2008 às 00:09)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, aguaceiros por vezes fortes em Faro, em Olhão choveu mas menos, e a meio de uma aula cai um aguaceiro forte e é tudo a perguntar final de Maio parece ser Março, e salto eu a tentar explicar a situação, e acho que todos ficaram convencidos, foi interessante as pessoas estranham e eu também.

Máxima: 21.2ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 00:10)

Vamos abandonar este tópico, passemos ao normal de seguimento. 

A situação actual vai manter-se por tempo indefinido mas também não parece justificar um tópico especial. Daqui a uns dias talvez haja mais instabilidade convectiva e se se justificar abre-se outro novo.


----------

